# Re: Checking out for awhile . . .



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2013)

. . . but don't worry about me. I'll be plenty warm where I am going . . . and no Dennis . . . I'm not going to Hell because I still insist on splitting wood horizontally.

My wife and some friends will be in ManchVegas tomorrow and then it's off to the sunny southern Carribean for some down time . . . some fun in the sun . . . unless our ship's engine catches on fire in which case I may be pooing in a bag, peeing in the shower and fighting off angry hordes of hungry folks for a single hot dog.


----------



## muncybob (Feb 14, 2013)

Enjoy your fun in the sun!! This is a great time of the year for such an escape.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 14, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> . . . but don't worry about me. I'll be plenty warm where I am going . . . and no Dennis . . . I'm not going to Hell because I still insist on splitting wood horizontally.
> 
> My wife and some friends will be in ManchVegas tomorrow and then it's off to the sunny southern Carribean for some down time . . . some fun in the sun . . . unless our ship's engine catches on fire in which case I may be pooing in a bag, peeing in the shower and fighting off angry hordes of hungry folks for a single hot dog.


 
As long as you're not taking a Carnival Ship with an EYEtalian skipper, you should be OK!


----------



## Jags (Feb 14, 2013)

You suck.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 14, 2013)

Have fun, Jake.  Enjoy your getaway!


----------



## save$ (Feb 14, 2013)

Have fun, don't even think of all us folks left behind and shivering in the snow and frosty wind.  Are you going in the iron triangle?


----------



## firebroad (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah, have fun.  Hope yer pipes don't freeze...


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2013)

Daksy . . . actually it is a Carnival ship and I think they often have Italians crewing the ship.

Jags . . . Yes. I do. I will admit it.

FireBroad . . . Pipes should not freeze. Oil boiler will be put to good use . . . and I've got friends coming every day to check on the pipes and our pride of cats.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2013)

Correction . . . I think it's not a pride of cats . . . I think that refers to wild cats . . . this would be a clowder.


----------



## Jags (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm just jealous cuz I wanna go.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 14, 2013)

Manchvegas only hop, skip, jump and a few exits away....have Moxie, will share...


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2013)

Jags said:


> I'm just jealous cuz I wanna go.


 

Hmmm . . . I could use someone to carry my luggage, get my drinks . . . would you be my very own Tattoo?


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 14, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> Manchvegas only hop, skip, jump and a few exits away....have Moxie, will share...


 
Tempting . . .

I think if we get in early enough we may hit the Cinemagic and see Lincoln . . . my wife doesn't normally like movies, but she expressed some interest in seeing this the other day.


----------



## Jags (Feb 14, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Hmmm . . . I could use someone to carry my luggage, get my drinks . . . would you be my very own Tattoo?


 
Yes, and I would point things out to you as well.  "look over there, boss, can you believe how SHORT her skirt is"


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 14, 2013)

we can break in to old Radisson Hotel right there and run around like crazy fools! Jump in elevators, swim in empty pool...good times.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 14, 2013)

I told you...its not a skirt, it a kilt and I aint a "HER"!!


----------



## Jags (Feb 14, 2013)

Delta-T said:


> I told you...its not a skirt, it a kilt and I aint a "HER"!!


 
No offense, but I wouldn't be pointing out YOU to da boss.


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 14, 2013)

...least, not without a snicker.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 14, 2013)

Can I be a stow away ?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 14, 2013)

Have a great time Jake.


----------



## Danno77 (Feb 14, 2013)

Can't fool me.
Jake on Vacation:


----------



## hossthehermit (Feb 14, 2013)

Idiots will prob'ly burn the whole state down, without yer reminders. Oh, well, don't worry about US.............


----------



## billb3 (Feb 14, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Hmmm . . . I could use someone to carry my luggage, get my drinks . . . would you be my very own Tattoo?


more like Phileas Fogg's Jean Passepartout.


----------



## bubbasdad (Feb 14, 2013)

Have fun.  It's starting to snow again here....


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 14, 2013)

Relax and don't worry.

http://www.cnn.com/2013/02/13/opinion/walker-cruise-ships/index.html


----------



## Gary_602z (Feb 14, 2013)

Jake, have fun and PLEASE take Delta-T with you!

Gary


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Feb 14, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> . . . but don't worry about me. I'll be plenty warm where I am going . . . and no Dennis . . . I'm not going to Hell because I still insist on splitting wood horizontally.
> 
> My wife and some friends will be in ManchVegas tomorrow and then it's off to the sunny southern Carribean for some down time . . . some fun in the sun . . . unless our ship's engine catches on fire in which case I may be pooing in a bag, peeing in the shower and fighting off angry hordes of hungry folks for a single hot dog.


You know the rules....photos or it didn't happen


----------



## Eatonpcat (Feb 19, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Correction . . . I think it's not a pride of cats . . . I think that refers to wild cats . . . this would be a clowder.


 
EWWW...Cat chowder, the Chineses restaurant down the stree...OOPS, you said Clowder!

Hope you have a blast!!


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 21, 2013)

Have fun Jake.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Feb 24, 2013)

Who's tending your home heating facility?


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm back . . . pics to follow at some point.

I didn't take Delta T with me.

Scotty . . . your pic/link is broken.

I had a good time . . . my new favorite island is St. Lucia.

Barely made my second plane . . . United employee ended up banging on the closed door of the jet so they could let my wife and I on board since we were late taking off due to de-icing.

My wife has issues with monkeys. On the last cruise a baby vervet bit her . . . this time around she got too close to a cage with two capuchins and one grabbed ahold of her hair and shirt while the other grabbed her shirt with both hands and started pulling it off her. I have to admit . . . it was both concerning and funny at the same time. My friends really wish they had got pics or videos of her yelling for help while the capuchins attempted to disrobe her (I think they were looking for snacks as she had been feeding them earlier.)

St. Thomas: Met a few fellow Maniacs at the SkyTram.

St. Lucia: If you ever get there definitely do Cosol Tours . . . well worth it . . . beautiful country.

St. Martin: I saw half naked women . . . that's always cool.

St. Kitts: I also love this island . . . did a sugar cane plantation tour. It was OK.

Barbados: Did a taxi tour and I swear the folks in this country are determined to get tourists drunk on rum and rum punch . . . they kept serving it up everywhere I went as part of the ticket to the various places we visited. Also . . . monkeys were here.

Again . . . pics in the next few days. I'm still trying to get adjusted to not having my covers turned down and my wife refuses to make me towel animals or leave chocolates on my pillow . . . and I won't even get started on how white and brown it is here now vs. green and colorful where I was.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

Pauly . . . I allowed the oil boiler to take care of things while I was gone . . . I figure my woodstove deserves a short break in the action.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

Oh yeah . . . good news . . . the ship didn't catch on fire, I didn't have to poop in a bag and the Captain didn't get so close to any reefs so we didn't capsize.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 26, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Oh yeah . . . good news . . . the ship didn't catch on fire, I didn't have to poop in a bag and the Captain didn't get so close to any reefs so we didn't capsize.


So you were one of the lucky ones, eh?


----------



## milleo (Feb 26, 2013)

Jake your back just in time for the storm....Lol....


----------



## Jags (Feb 26, 2013)

Baahaha - monkeys are such funny people.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 26, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> I'm back . . . pics to follow at some point.
> 
> 
> St. Martin: I saw half naked women . . . that's always cool.
> .


 
I'm guessing she wasn't 95 years old.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

billb3 said:


> I'm guessing she wasn't 95 years old.


 
You would be correct . . .


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

Some pics from Old San Juan


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

Pics of vervet monkeys in Barbados.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Feb 26, 2013)

Very cool Jake ! You must have had a blast.

Pete


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

St. Nicholas Abbey . . . an old Jacobean mansion and location where they crush sugar cane to make sugar/molasses to make rum.

Old church in Barbados.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

Some cannon at El Morro in Old San Juan.

Banana plantation

Church on St. Lucia


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

The Pitons on St. Lucia . . . if anyone ever ends up there I highly recommend Cosol Tours. You will not go thirsty . . . this I guarantee.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

Waterfall on St. Lucia

Cattle egret on St. Kitts?

School children on a walk a thon on St. Kitts

View on a mountain side in St. Kitts

Sugar mill ruins on St. Kitts


----------



## save$ (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks for the pics.  Glad you are home in one piece.   I learned a long time ago to stay away from any monkey.   Too unpredictable.   In Vietnam,  there were monkeys that would throw stones at people.   Other moneys would toss their waste.  Yuk!   The old world scenery was really nice.   Reminded me of when I was assigned in Panama.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

Grave yard in St. Kitts

Picture better left uncaptioned

View from Fort St. Louis in Marigot, St. Martin

Iguana at zoo on St. Martin

San Cristobal Fort in Old San Juan


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2013)

Carnival Valor . . . our hotel and restaurant for the week

Scenes from Old San Juan


----------



## Jags (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice.  Never been to those places (yet) but I have drank with a monkey (no lie).


----------



## Delta-T (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm beginning to think Jake is not gonna pick me up on the way.....I'll wait just a bit longer.....


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 27, 2013)

Maybe next time Delta.


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 1, 2013)

Making me miss the days we used to spend in the Caribbean every year.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Mar 2, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> peeing in the shower


Do you not do that regularly anyhow?


----------

